# US Army Drill Team performing at the Edinburgh Military Tatoo



## RackMaster (Dec 22, 2007)

> The United States Army Ceremonial Drill Team performing at the Edinburgh Military Tatoo



[YOUTUBE]1dxTBK7jI1s[/YOUTUBE]

I had the pleasure of seeing them at The Nova Scotia International Tattoo in Halifax in 1997, it's now called The Royal Nova Scotia International Tattoo.  I worked as part of the stage crew and got to see a lot of interesting stuff from back stage.  Apparently they made a documentary about it.  I wouldn't mind finding a copy of it some where. 

The Nova Scotia International Tattoo 1997


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 22, 2007)

Very impressive...they make it look effortless, although it is not.


----------



## WillardKurtz (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow thats cool!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 14, 2008)

very cool.  That's one job I wouldn't want though!  I hated  D& C, and that is D& C on steroids!


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jan 14, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> very cool.  That's one job I wouldn't want though!  I hated  D& C, and that is D& C on steroids!



LOL
Route Step, March!


----------



## pardus (Jan 14, 2008)

Very impressive. 
I used to get selected to do ceremonial drill for my battalion/company and as a result I'm always nervous when I watch drill like this, hoping they won't screw up.


----------



## car (Jan 14, 2008)

Outstanding!! The US Marine Corps Silent Drill Team _might_ be as good, that's the best I've ever seen the Army team perform. 

Hooah! 

Thanks for the post, gd!


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 14, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> ... I used to get selected to do ceremonial drill for my battalion/company...



I remember doing more than my fair share of parades, etc.  

First Corps Support Command, 1st COSCOM, aka The Leaning Shithouse, naturally had a mule as their mascot.  They also had an Animal Care Specialist, One Each.  

At least I didn't have to worry about being in step... :cool:

LL


----------



## pardus (Jan 14, 2008)

My worst thing was doing Cenotaph guard on ANZAC day, usually after a long night of drinking, standing dead still in an awkward position for over an hour. ugh.


----------



## car (Jan 14, 2008)

LibraryLady said:


> I remember doing more than my fair share of parades, etc.
> 
> First Corps Support Command, 1st COSCOM, aka The Leaning Shithouse, naturally had a mule as their mascot.  They also had an Animal Care Specialist, One Each.
> 
> ...



So did the mule stay in step?? :uhh:

The current Army G4 is a former Leaning Shit House CG - LTG Dunwoody. I think she might have been after your time.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 14, 2008)

car said:


> So did the mule stay in step?? :uhh:



LMAO  - Uh, that's why *I* didn't have to be in step!   




car said:


> The current Army G4 is a former Leaning Shit House CG - LTG Dunwoody. I think she might have been after your time.



Prolly - considering how old I am... 

LL


----------



## pardus (Mar 10, 2009)

I was at a BBQ with these guys on Memorial day with one of our members here, the drill team ended up all being flexi cuffed by a bunch of SOCOM guys and thrown into a pool lol


----------

